# Please



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we make English(UK) the official forum language? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

as opposed to what andy? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Text speak or English(us)


----------

